# Devean George needs to go



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He can't make a shot, he plays uninspired when he gets minutes and his defense isn't even good anymore. He should be fighting for a place and more minutes, but he isn't. I'm really tired of watching him and doing absolutely nothing, we just don't need him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> He can't make a shot, he plays uninspired when he gets minutes and his defense isn't even good anymore. He should be fighting for a place and more minutes, but he isn't. I'm really tired of watching him and doing absolutely nothing...


True.



croco said:


> we just don't need him.


In the Mavs eyes, not true. Remember how a team must position itself during the season for pitfalls (injuries, slumps, plain crashes, etc.). If George is anything, he's versatile and experienced - that means nothing to you or me, but for some reason teams crave it.

But that doesn't mean the Mavs shouldn't be looking for an upgrade (one with similar credentials).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We have enough veterans, do we really need another one who doesn't do anything ? It is just Avery's obsession with veteran role players, at one point he will have to realize that they will have to contribute more than just in the locker room. Some do it, George doesn't. He is versatile because he sucks at any position equally bad.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it seemed like everytime he had the ball in the paint last night, he would spin right into the defense for them to steal it...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We already have quite a few veterans and great locker room presence.

Stack and Juwan for starters...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

nonono he's staying.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> nonono he's staying.


We got Bass now. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

There ain't no stopping my Bass-wagon.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

What's wrong with a deep bench? Sure he's not doing very good but he knows our "system" (What is our system anyway)? and he can easily play 15+ minutes if someone gets injured.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> There ain't no stopping my Bass-wagon.


I'll join the wagon when he learns how to play team D.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> What's wrong with a deep bench? Sure he's not doing very good but he knows our "system" (What is our system anyway)? and he can easily play 15+ minutes if someone gets injured.


The thing is he should not play 15+ minutes because - like you said - he is not very good. Not that he needs to be, but he can't even fill his role which is defending and hitting some threes when he is wide open. There is no situation, not now and not in the playoffs when we will desperately need him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> The thing is he should not play 15+ minutes because - like you said - he is not very good. Not that he needs to be, but he can't even fill his role which is defending and hitting some threes when he is wide open. There is no situation, not now and not in the playoffs when we will desperately need him.


He's a good role player and yes he can play 15+ minutes if someone gets injured. Of course he can't hit threes, how can he? he doesn't get consistent minutes and started the year with injuries. Be patient, he'll work his way back in the rotation. All i am saying is, there is nothing wrong with a deep bench and i still think he is a player we can still depend on.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

why does avery johnson love guys like george, greg buckner, adrian griffin, etc? it's like dallas just wants to pick up a new garbage perimeter player every year and give them minutes. that's something i really think has hurt the mavs the last few years in trying to win a championship.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

t1no said:


> He's a good role player and yes he can play 15+ minutes if someone gets injured. Of course he can't hit threes, how can he? he doesn't get consistent minutes and started the year with injuries. Be patient, he'll work his way back in the rotation. All i am saying is, there is nothing wrong with a deep bench and i still think he is a player we can still depend on.


there's nothing wrong with a deep bench of good players. george is not a good player. if he's looked at to be a contributor on the bench, that's a problem.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> why does avery johnson love guys like george, greg buckner, adrian griffin, etc? it's like dallas just wants to pick up a new garbage perimeter player every year and give them minutes. that's something i really think has hurt the mavs the last few years in trying to win a championship.


I think part of that is that he wants to bring in great role players because those type of players are on every championship team. The problem is that they are not great, most of them need to defend at an extremely high level to solidify their minutes. If they don't do that - and eventually they did not - they shouldn't get those minutes.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

How about Ryan Gomes? I think my Wolves are going to pass on him.I'll offer you him for a 1st rounder!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I think part of that is that he wants to bring in great role players because those type of players are on every championship team. *The problem is that they are not great, most of them need to defend at an extremely high level to solidify their minutes.* If they don't do that - and eventually they did not - they shouldn't get those minutes.


The difference between Bass and Whale Killer.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> How about Ryan Gomes? I think my Wolves are going to pass on him.I'll offer you him for a 1st rounder!


.... Houston might be interested.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> How about Ryan Gomes? I think my Wolves are going to pass on him.I'll offer you him for a 1st rounder!


I'd take him for a 2nd rounder :biggrin:


----------

